# Gateway Profile 5 Brick Replacement



## Pyr0 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm trying to replace a busted power brick for my Gateway Profile 5 and the only one I can find has different numbers than mine. Can anyone tell if the new one would be compatible? I'm pretty sure it won't work since the pins are different but I'm a computer novice, so I'm not quite certain.
Here's a link to the eBay store page: http://cgi.ebay.com/GATEWAY-Profile-5-Power-Adapter-ADP-180AB-180W-6500734_W0QQitemZ280096708422QQcategoryZ42169QQcmdZViewItem

Old:
MODEL HP-AN235D43
INPUT 100V - 127V ~ 6A
OUTPUT 12V 19.6A
PIN 1,2,3 +12V
PIN 4,5,6 GND

New:
MODEL ADP-180AB
INPUT 100-240V~2500mA
OUTPUT 12V 15000mA
PIN 1,2,3 GND
PIN 4,5,6 +12V

If this is incompatible, does anyone have a link to where I could get another brick like mine? I found no luck on eBay and I'm not sure where else to look.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

that looks like apples and oranges.

You didn't list any real info about your Profile 5 machine. This page will take you directly to gateways support site asking you for the type of profile 5 machine. if you get lost here, come back and let us know. but please provide the model and part number as there are about 20 different versions of the profile 5.

I forgot, once you click on the proper model number that matches your computer, click the "components" option that will provide you with the actual part number information.


----------

